# Working from home with a kitten



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello!

I posted a couple of days ago about our new Devon Rex kitten (Loki!) and got some helpful answers, so I was wondering if any kitty experts could help me again? I've had plenty of adult cats in the past, but never a kitten, so I want to make sure I'm doing right by him 

Me and my husband work from home, which we think will work well with a Devon Rex, as they like company. However, I wanted to get Loki used to being on his own from time to time - as obviously there will be times we go out as a family etc. Plus occasionally I need to go to meetings and my husband needs to go into the office. 

To ease our kitten into getting used to being on his own from time to time, I've been popping him in the kitchen for around an hour in the morning, an hour before lunch, then an hour in the afternoon - then the rest of the time, just letting him sit with me and the husband (my shoulder seems to be a favourite spot), or playing with him on our tea-break / lunch break / when the kids get back from school. 

I'm not worried that he's not getting enough attention - in fact, I'd say he's probably getting more than the average cat and he seems really happy in himself. I more just wanted to check I was on the right lines with getting Loki used to being on his own from time to time. 

He doesn't really cry much when he's put in the kitchen - usually it's a few fairly cross-sounding yelps, then he settles down, I'm pretty sure he just goes to sleep in his bed. 

Does this sound like a good approach? Or am I doing it totally wrong? Apologies for sounding like a worry-wort - I'm used to adult cats who just lollop around the house all day - playful kittens are new to me!


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

And here's a photo - the one the breeder took, not us - as I've been useless at getting my photos uploaded to my computer!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh he's gorgeous:Cat


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

He is - he's currently asleep on my shoulder while I work... so sweet!


----------



## LJACOP (Jan 11, 2017)

He is adorable!! 
I'm not an expert but it sounds like you're doing the right things. I think it's good that you're doing it whilst he's a kitten so it's natural as he grows up. Sounds like you've got a good routine going


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

LJACOP said:


> He is adorable!!
> I'm not an expert but it sounds like you're doing the right things. I think it's good that you're doing it whilst he's a kitten so it's natural as he grows up. Sounds like you've got a good routine going


Thanks for the reply - that was the idea, to establish a routine and gradually get him used to the occasional longer period of absence - we do occasionally go out for days on the beach etc. so I want to make sure he's prepared for those occasions in the future!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, he is so, so gorgeous! What a sweetie!  

Routines are always good for cats - they thrive on them.  . I have always been one for establishing routines early on with my kittens, and it works. Once they know what to expect they are usually very patient. Your little one will be the same I am sure. 

p.s. more pics would be lovely, some time.....


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Awww, he is so, so gorgeous! What a sweetie!
> 
> Routines are always good for cats - they thrive on them.  . I have always been one for establishing routines early on with my kittens, and it works. Once they know what to expect they are usually very patient. Your little one will be the same I am sure.
> 
> p.s. more pics would be lovely, some time.....


I've got loads on my phone, it's just a matter of either logging on via my phone / uploading them to my computer - I'll have to get around to it soon!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

with that sweetie-pie in the house how ever do you get any work done ?:Joyful


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> with that sweetie-pie in the house how ever do you get any work done ?:Joyful


Yes...that was a bit of an issue today! Thankfully he's quite happy to sit on my shoulder while I work!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh he's cute!

It's great you are both around so much for him. It sounds like he thrives on the attention, but is also content with the alone time. Your strategy seems to be working really well for him.


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

TallulahCat said:


> Oh he's cute!
> 
> It's great you are both around so much for him. It sounds like he thrives on the attention, but is also content with the alone time. Your strategy seems to be working really well for him.


I do hope so - I've since read a few sites which seem to suggest never leaving Devon rexes alone, which has panicked me slightly! Still, he seems okay with things so far, so fingers crossed he's a happy kitty (and we still get to go out as a family from time to time!)


----------

